

How to Increase Your Chances of Getting into YC - zackmiller84
http://glenmoriarty.posthaven.com/

======
diminish
Interesting to see YC's increasing excellence in estimating the _right_
candidates vs increasingly number of 'How to' tutorials to influence or hack
the YC selection. I'm curious whether YC is observing an _applicants-getting-
better_ effect in interviews.

~~~
pdenya
You could also say that the increasing number of YC graduates is increasing
the number of 'How to get into YC' guides. Also, these are not hacks they're
just shedding more light on what the YC is looking for.

